# Pool ladder that do not require bonding



## Rick18071 (May 18, 2021)

I failed the 3 year electrical inspection required for public pools in PA because the pool ladder sockets were not bonded on a existing pool. The pool company claims they have coated metal ladders that do not need bonding.

I did not get any details yet. Anyone herd of these?


----------



## cda (May 18, 2021)

One possible help::


SĀFTRON polymer rails are non-conductive. When used with SĀFTRON anchor sockets and bases, or installed directly into the deck, no grounding/bonding is required. SĀFTRON has been tested to be non-conductive by STR Laboratories. The current NEC code shows that SĀFTRON pool rails do not need to be grounded or bonded as the rails are sealed at the time of manufacturing. We have also received a letter form NFPA (NEC Codes) stating that they feel SĀFTRON pool rails are not required to be grounded or bonded.


----------



## steveray (May 19, 2021)

I woud call BS on coated, but as CDA said, if they were polymer or some type of nonconductive MATERIAL, not coating, that could work...


----------



## Rick18071 (May 19, 2021)

They might have those type of sockets that don't need bonding. They were white. How can I be sure. The maintenance guy was clueless. 
I called back and told them that they may be the bondless kind and I need proof.


----------



## cda (May 19, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> They might have those type of sockets that don't need bonding. They were white. How can I be sure. The maintenance guy was clueless.
> I called back and told them that they may be the bondless kind and I need proof.



Harbor Freight  Multi-meter???

See if there is conductivity in the rail???


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2021)

Item # 3 mentions rebar and then states that rebar that is encapsulated with a non-conductive  compound is exempt from bonding.  Item # 5 mentions metal fittings and then exempts metal fittings that are less that 4" in dimension and do not stick into the wall more than 1".  There is no exemption for metal fittings that are encapsulated with a non-conductive compound.

My opinion is that the ladder and the sockets are fittings and shall be bonded whether they are encapsulated or not.


_(B) Bonded Parts. The parts specified in 680.26(B)(1) through (B)(7) shall be bonded together using solid copper conductors, insulated covered, or bare, not smaller than 8 AWG

(3) Metallic Components. All metallic parts of the pool structure, including reinforcing metal not addressed in 680.26(B)(1)(a), shall be bonded. Where reinforcing steel is encapsulated with a nonconductive compound, the reinforcing steel shall not be required to be bonded.

(5) Metal Fittings. All metal fittings within or attached to the pool structure shall be bonded. Isolated parts that are not over 100 mm (4 in.) in any dimension and do not penetrate into the pool structure more than 25 mm (1 in.) shall not require bonding.                      _


----------



## Rick18071 (May 20, 2021)

I'm going back to that pool today. The sockets may be a composite material like what cda  said.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2021)

Turns out the ladder sockets are not metal.  I asked to see the pool ladders that were put away for the winter. They are metal! And it says for residential only on them. Two bads. They must of had non metal ladders at one time.

There are disagreements between the inspectors that do these 3 year PA Health Department inspections about what NEC code to use. The law is very vague, it was written in the 60's and just says the pools need to comply to the NEC. But it doesn't say which one. Some think it should be to the NEC that the pool was built under and some think it should be to the latest NEC, some think only certain sections of the latest NEC. I think it should be under the NEC that PA was using the last time they did a repair, like a new motor or ladder. It's crazy when different inspectors enforce different things in different NEC's every 3 years.

Thoughts?


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2021)

ICE said:


> Item # 3 mentions rebar and then states that rebar that is encapsulated with a non-conductive  compound is exempt from bonding.  Item # 5 mentions metal fittings and then exempts metal fittings that are less that 4" in dimension and do not stick into the wall more than 1".  There is no exemption for metal fittings that are encapsulated with a non-conductive compound.
> 
> My opinion is that the ladder and the sockets are fittings and shall be bonded whether they are encapsulated or not.
> 
> ...


And #5 I don't believe applies to "non pool structural" parts such as the bolts for a sectional plastic slide within the 5'.....So bond each bolt....hopefully got a guy working on a code change for this....


----------



## cda (May 21, 2021)

Welcome to PA.

Motto(s):
Virtue, Liberty and *Independence*


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2021)

Sounds like Virginia, Governors can only serve single terms.


----------

